# Honda tractors hold value



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

It's been a tough holiday season. Mother-in-Law died Christmas day and Father-in-Law died 9 January. Hospice care at their house 5 miles away. Finally back at our house full time.

FIL owned a 4WS/4WD PS Honda RT5000 with 46" mmm and 42" blower. Great shape and low hours. It was his favorite toy and I was trying to figure out a price before I or people try to buy it and stumbled on this site.

http://www.formulah.com/tractors.php

Thought it might be useful to Honda owners, sales and parts. Pretty pricey used tractors but I am really impressed with the RT5000, what a little wonder machine. Not really a comfortable ride for mowing but as a GT it is awesome. Hydraulic PTOs fore and aft, hydraulic lift but no cup holder...

My MIL mowed their 16 acres up to last spring using a Ferris Pro Cut 30, boy did she smile riding that beast. Funny but the RT5000 is worth almost as much as the Ferris.

Don't need three tractors to mow four acres, don't need to build another storage shed, might get them anyways. I'll just turn some of the garage junk into basement junk when the wife is not around.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

One of the reasons the Hondas are pricey used is that they were pricey when new. They are a solid well built machine, but since Honda won't support them with parts, they are expensive to fix. Good thing that with Honda's quality, they don't break down often.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Kind of looks like an ATV w/ the single light and high stance...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't know of any Honda owners....Didn't think they built a tractor and still don't...that things a RTV or a four wheeler...you would probably be farther ahead to find a site that specializes in RTV's to get an honest price. All those 4 runners are high dollar so you may be setting on a gold mine...good luck.


----------

